# When & where is the next best Swap Meet



## TheFizzer (Jul 31, 2018)

When & where in the United States is the next best swap meet going on in 2018?


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 31, 2018)

TheFizzer said:


> When & where in the United States is the next best swap meet going on in 2018?



Metamora ohio august 11th 




Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 31, 2018)

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Jul 31, 2018)

http://www.hartvillemarketplace.com/events/whizzer-bike-show-and-swap-meet/

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2018)

This thread is a better idea to keep abreast of swaps than the listings. Some of the listings are wrong dates and old swaps. This is the way to do it!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 31, 2018)

No fluff no filler...LOL


----------



## Walter Powell (Aug 2, 2018)

TheFizzer said:


> When & where in the United States is the next best swap meet going on in 2018?



This is the way to do it!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 2, 2018)

Fall Trexlertown in Pennsylvania is a pretty good show from September 28th to September 30th


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 2, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> Fall Trexlertown in Pennsylvania is a pretty good show from September 28th to September 30th


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 2, 2018)

*Arlington Hts, IL 14th Annual Classic Bike Show and Swap Aug. 12th 2018*

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...ssic-bike-show-and-swap-aug-12th-2018.135995/


----------

